# Caymans ?



## atlanticwatergate (Dec 17, 2007)

Planning to go to the Caymans for our 15 year Anniversary.  Went there on our honeymoon but stayed at the Holiday Inn. Any recommendations on where to stay.  Aren't there (2) Tortuga's ---which one is better??

Thx


----------



## dag2 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cayman Islands*

Your choice in islands: Grand, Little, or Brac really depends on what  interests and activities are most important to you.  Your requirements for accomodations and restaurant choices may also limit you.  Little Cayman and the Brac have little to offer except peace and quiet, no traffic, and great scuba diving.  No big fancy resorts on these sister islands.  Grand Cayman has just about anything you could want in accomodations, activities, and restaurants. However, the traffic can be a bit trying along 7 mile beach, and seclusion we be a bit tougher to find.

Do you plan to trade into a timeshare or rent?


----------



## easyrider (Dec 17, 2007)

At Morritts Totuga there are 3 building areas. The area not on the beach is the Tortuga and are pool view rooms. The Grand and the newest building are on the beach.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Dec 17, 2007)

The third (new) section on the beach is called the "Seaside". All guests can use the amenities of all three sections.


----------



## Noni (Dec 17, 2007)

Go to Morritt.com and you should get a better understanding of the location of the buidings.  The two Grand buildings are ocean front.  Tortuga has several pool side buildings, one older, but remodeled ocean front and the new Seaside building, which replaced one of the old Tortuga buildings.  The two resorts share all facilities.  Morritt's is not on 7MB, which to me, is a plus.


----------



## atlanticwatergate (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks ALL, I plan to trade into a timeshare in the Caymans ---looks the Grand is the preferable bldg.


----------



## Conan (Dec 17, 2007)

There's a big difference between the 7- mile beach side (west) and the Morritts, etc. side (east).

The Holiday Inn (we stayed there too, we loved it, but it's gone now) is on 7-mile beach.  Lots of restaurants and easy access to the city center and port; quieter water but much more traffic and humanity.

The east end is much, much quieter, the water is wavier, and the restaurant choices far fewer.

That's the choice you have to make.


----------



## Rod in Louisiana (Dec 19, 2007)

atlanticwatergate said:


> Thanks ALL, I plan to trade into a timeshare in the Caymans ---looks the Grand is the preferable bldg.


 
If you're going to trade through RCI, the odds of your getting into the Tortuga Club are probably better than the odds of your getting into the Grand. The Grand is newer, and all rooms are oceanfront, but the Tortuga Club (MTC) is also nice. Most of the MTC rooms are poolside, but a small number of those rooms are oceanfront. We actually prefer the poolside rooms because we enjoy the "old pool" (The 3000 buildings). The beach is only 50 yards away.

Be aware, though, as rklein001 pointed out, that the East End, where Morritt's is located, is rather isolated, with no shopping, a limited number of restaurants, and limited nightlife. A car is a necessity when staying there. The restaurants are mostly local places, although the food is very good. There is a small food store (Foster's Express) a few hundred yards down the road, and there's a liquor store (The Thirsty Surfer) at the Reef resort, which is next door to Morritt's.

In short, if you're looking for shopping, restaurants, and nightlife, or if you want to get by without renting a car, the Seven Mile Beach area is probably best for you. If you're looking for a quiet environment, with a few good local restaurants, where a car is a necessity, and if you don't mind the absence of nightlife (other than at Morritt's, The Reef, and some local bars), you'll probably prefer the East End. The East End is sparsely populated, with many small towns and villages. The drive to or from Georgetown will take between 35 and 45 minutes, depending on traffic. One thing is almost certain.....if you like one location, then you probably won't like the other.

Regarding the waves on the East End, Morritt's is inside the reef (about 200 yards), and there's little or no wave action on the beach, depending on the time of year you visit. It's quite windy there during the early part of the year, but summers are relatively windless, with only cooling breezes that are most welcome.

Snorkeling under the Morritt's dock and between Morritt's and the Reef is quite good, and we've always enjoyed being able to see a good selection of fish and an occasional creature by walking into the water from the beach and slipping under the dock. Snorkeling near the reef, where you'll find coral heads that come to within a foot or two of the surface is very good.

In summary, the East End and the west side (Seven Mile Beach) of the island are two very different locations.


----------



## atlanticwatergate (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks-- the East End sounds like our speed.  15 years ago 7 mile was our speed--but hey life goes on !!

Thanks for the replies


----------



## Kola (Dec 30, 2007)

Rod
Is there any public shuttle service between Morritt's resorts (or nearby residential areas) and the Seven-mile Beach area ? Its hard to imagine that everybody on the island would need to rely on a car to do their daily routine errands and get supplies. Not everybody can or wants to live in Georgetown. I have taken public transportation on such islands as St. Martin or the Bahamas even though it doesn't offer a comfort level one may be looking for.
We are heading there in about a month.

Mike


----------



## Rod in Louisiana (Dec 30, 2007)

Kola said:


> Rod
> Is there any public shuttle service between Morritt's resorts (or nearby residential areas) and the Seven-mile Beach area ? Its hard to imagine that everybody on the island would need to rely on a car to do their daily routine errands and get supplies. Not everybody can or wants to live in Georgetown. I have taken public transportation on such islands as St. Martin or the Bahamas even though it doesn't offer a comfort level one may be looking for.
> We are heading there in about a month.
> 
> Mike


 
Mike, I'm probably not the best person to answer your question, since we always rent a car, but I'll provide what little information I can.

I do know that there is public transportation (bus service) between Georgetown and the East End/North Side. Here's a link to the schedule. Note the comment that says, "Schedules are, shall we say, flexible." A spirit of adventure will stand you in good stead if you ride the bus <smile>.

http://www.grandcayman4u.com/transport/buses.htm

As recently as January of this year, Moritt's offered a $10CI once-a-day shuttle into Georgetown, leaving in the morning and returning in the afternoon. I don't know if it's still being offered.

Your question caused me to question why we've never taken the bus into Georgetown. One of the reasons we enjoy the East End so much is the friendships we've formed with folks who live there. We've probably been missing out on some of the culture by our not getting on that bus. We're planning to rectify this on our next trip. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Kola (Dec 30, 2007)

Rod
Thanks a lot. You ARE an expert. This tells me all I need to know about their buses.
I will certainly try their system . Thanks.

Mile


----------



## Rod in Louisiana (Dec 30, 2007)

atlanticwatergate said:


> Thanks-- the East End sounds like our speed. 15 years ago 7 mile was our speed--but hey life goes on !!
> 
> Thanks for the replies


 
If you're there on a Sunday, ask someone at the Morritt's front desk for directions to the Driftwood Inn Sports Bar. It's about 10 miles from Morritt's, on the North Side, just past Old Man Bay. The place qualifies as a "sports bar" because it has a TV <smile>. The BBQ cranks up shortly after lunch on Sunday afternoons, and it's a great place to while away the afternoon, eating BBQ, drinking beer (or mudslides), and meeting new folks. The crowd will be made up of locals, resident workers, regular visitors who have been there before, and new visitors who are curious enough to seek out places such as this.


----------



## Bourne (Dec 30, 2007)

I was at Morritts Grand over Christmas. 

The 10 dollar ride to Georgetown is still offered. That said, we preferred to have a car with us.


----------



## Kola (Dec 31, 2007)

Bourne said:


> I was at Morritts Grand over Christmas.
> 
> The 10 dollar ride to Georgetown is still offered. That said, we preferred to have a car with us.



I assume this is 10 dollar return trip. Correct ?

Mike


----------



## mecllap (Dec 31, 2007)

*Get a rental car*

IMHO, it's helpful to have a car wherever you stay -- it gives you time freedom and access to the whole island.  We stay at the Grand Caymanian, which doesn't have a "swimmable" beach, but is 2 miles from 7 mile and offers seclusion, but ease of access.  They have a shuttle bus to 7 mile and G-town and a grocery, that they are now charging $15 for, for the whole week (I think that's per person).  The GCR trades thru II.  It's a pleasant place -- we love it (but maybe our expectations aren't as high as some folks).


----------



## Rod in Louisiana (Dec 31, 2007)

Bourne said:


> I was at Morritts Grand over Christmas.
> 
> The 10 dollar ride to Georgetown is still offered. That said, we preferred to have a car with us.


 
The fare is $10 for the round trip.  Here's the entry from the Turtle Times, Morritt's monthly newsletter.

*9-3 pm Shopping Trip*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman], [/FONT]*CI$10, (Lobby) 
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Enjoy an afternoon of shopping and dining before catching your ride back to the Resort. 
[/FONT]


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 1, 2008)

If you do eventually rent a car, Rum Point is definitely worth a visit. Great place to relax and you can visit Sting Ray City with a tour from Red Sail. Pick a day when there are few if any ships in port and it is a great experience.

Cheers


----------



## NTHC (Jan 9, 2008)

We will be going in March to the Morritts.  My son(almost 18) and his friend have researched a bit and have asked about the bus service to Georgetown.  They are both good kids.....I am just wondering about the safety of such an adventure.   Hubby says I am a bit overprotective and perhaps I am. I just want to make sure if we do allow it that I can prepare them in advance for what to expect.  And also set some reasonable boundaries.  We got them a one bedroom condo next door to ours so they would feel that they had a bit of freedom and some space from us and our daughter and niece.

Okay, so am I crazy to even consider this?  Or do you think it would be fine?

Thanks,
Cindy


----------



## JoeMid (Jan 9, 2008)

NTHC said:


> We will be going in March to the Morritts.  My son(almost 18) and his friend have researched a bit and have asked about the bus service to Georgetown.  They are both good kids.....I am just wondering about the safety of such an adventure.   Hubby says I am a bit overprotective and perhaps I am. I just want to make sure if we do allow it that I can prepare them in advance for what to expect.  And also set some reasonable boundaries.  We got them a one bedroom condo next door to ours so they would feel that they had a bit of freedom and some space from us and our daughter and niece.
> 
> Okay, so am I crazy to even consider this?  Or do you think it would be fine?
> 
> Thanks, Cindy


Grand Cayman is the safest island in the Caribbean and far safer than most American cities or towns.  Let your son loose, he won't get in any trouble or be in any danger there unles he goes to Sting Ray City and gets a hickey.  He can even go to Hell and not get in trouble.  I'm sending my son and his girlfriend on their own in March.


----------



## Rod in Louisiana (Jan 9, 2008)

NTHC said:


> We will be going in March to the Morritts. My son(almost 18) and his friend have researched a bit and have asked about the bus service to Georgetown. They are both good kids.....I am just wondering about the safety of such an adventure. Hubby says I am a bit overprotective and perhaps I am. I just want to make sure if we do allow it that I can prepare them in advance for what to expect. And also set some reasonable boundaries. We got them a one bedroom condo next door to ours so they would feel that they had a bit of freedom and some space from us and our daughter and niece.
> 
> Okay, so am I crazy to even consider this? Or do you think it would be fine?
> 
> ...


 
As JoeMid stated, Grand Cayman is a very safe place. As long as your son and his friend behave and keep their wits about themselves, they should be fine.

The bus service between the East End and Georgetown appears to be somewhat of an adventure, with there being a bit of variance between the posted schedules and the actual schedules. I posted a link to the bus schedule page in an earlier post in this thread. Also, remember that Moritt's runs a shopping trip van to Georgetown and back every day at a cost of CI $10 per person.

I can't imagine that this bus service runs very late at night, so your son and his friend probably wouldn't be able to remain in Georgetown for any of the nightlife, unlesss they're willing to take a very expensive taxi back to Morritt's.

Regarding safety issues, though, I wouldn't have any qualms about my daughter, age 24, riding that bus with a friend.

If you're there on Sunday afternoon, take them to the BBQ at the Driftwood Inn, where you'll find good food at resaonable prices, a pool table that always seems to be in use, a jukebox with great music, and, perhaps, other youngsters near their ages. Being right on the water doesn't hurt, either. The front desk at Morritt's can provide you with directions.


----------



## shar (Jan 11, 2008)

Atlanticwatergate noticed you are from Maryland. Hello neighbor. We also had our honeymoon at the Holiday Inn. Returned a few years ago and saw a major change in the area.  There is so much traffic we almost missed our A.M. plane home when leaving Morritt Grand more than three hours before take off time.  I would find  it hard to stay on the East side without a car,but although we loved 7 mile beach, it is a very different place now. I hate all the traffic and I do mean traffic.  It is worth a trip for the day, but we found staying on the east side nicer now. Esay to get to rum point from this side of the island.

Shar


----------



## somerville (Jan 11, 2008)

NTHC said:


> We will be going in March to the Morritts.  My son(almost 18) and his friend have researched a bit and have asked about the bus service to Georgetown.  They are both good kids.....I am just wondering about the safety of such an adventure.   Hubby says I am a bit overprotective and perhaps I am. I just want to make sure if we do allow it that I can prepare them in advance for what to expect.  And also set some reasonable boundaries.  We got them a one bedroom condo next door to ours so they would feel that they had a bit of freedom and some space from us and our daughter and niece.
> 
> Okay, so am I crazy to even consider this?  Or do you think it would be fine?
> 
> ...


You are probably being over protective.  We go to Grand Cayman every Christmas.  The Cayman Islands has one of the highest per capita incomes in the Caribbean.  There is a very low crime rate.  While we always rent a car, I have taken the public bus service.  They use small vans, and you pay the driver.  The bus will stop anywhere along the road to pick up passengers.  There are a few marked bus stops.  There is probably not much of interest to teenage boys in George Town, unless they are interested in purchasing jewelry.  However, there are a Margaritaville, a Senor Frogs, and a Hard Rock Cafe in town.  The drinking age is 18.  On days cruise ships are in port, George Town can be very crowed.

Seven Mile Beach continues to get more developed, but we still prefer it to the East End because you have more shopping, activity, and restaurant options.


----------



## Larry (Jan 11, 2008)

I stayed at 7 mile beach for six nights at the Courtyard Marriott ( I'm pretty sure it was previously the Holiday Inn) and at the Morritts Grand and enjoyed both areas but the Grand was far superior in every way over the Courtyard. However I did not rent a car while in seven mile beach area but did rent a scooter for two days just to scope out the entire island.

We enjoyed the Grand immensely but would not have had such a great time without a car. Went to Rum Point twice once going out to stingray city. Went to the Turtle farm and then shopping at seven mile beach. Used car to go to restaurants such as over the edge, Portofino and the Light house. The east end is very remote and do yourself a favor and rent a car which only cost us about $150 for a compact for the week. We used Andy's and were very satisfied


----------



## Kola (Jan 11, 2008)

Larry,
Does Andy rent for less than a week ( like for 3 days) ? Do you have their email ? Thanks.

Mike


----------



## shorts (Jan 11, 2008)

Mike,

Andys website is andys.ky

Should have an email link on their site.


----------



## pdq (Jan 11, 2008)

From the Morritts web site

http://www.morritts.com/Page18_Transportation.htm
___________________________________________________--
On the move at Morritt’s
Morritt’s offers everything you need for a relaxing vacation right here on our grounds, but if you feel the 
need to explore we are more than happy to point you in the right direction. Cayman is, after all, a beautiful place... and we encourage our guests to get out there and hang with the locals. See below for more information on transportation.

Airport Shuttles
Shuttlescan be arranged prior to your arrival through Mr. Frank Conolly. Mr. Conolly can be 
contacted at (345) 916-0235. Pricing information is below, and each additional person is $10.00.

1 person $30.00
2 people $40.00
3 people $50.00
4 people $70.00

Georgetown Shuttles
An island shopping excursion is available 7 days, leaving the resort at 9:00am and returning at 3:30pm. The cost for the shopping excursion is $30.00 round trip. This is a per person rate and takes people to the shopping district of Georgetown for lunch and shopping.

Island Tours
An Island Tour is available on Wednesday’s minimum of six people per tour. Places of interest include Georgetown Harbor, Turtle Farm, Rum Point, and Hell. It leaves the resort at 9:00am and returns at 3:00pm. Price is per person.

Rental Car Agencies 
Scooters are available for rent based on 24hr rental. Avis (345) 949-2468, Dollar (345) 949-4790 and McCurleys (345) 947-9626

Car Rentals
Rentals can be arranged prior to your arrival. Morritt’s has worked with Dollar Rent-a-Car (1-800-998-3105) for several years, but Avis, Budget, Hertz or any one of numerous other companies also have local offices located directly across from Owen Roberts Airport. Over 90% of guests at Morritt’s rent cars, if not for a full week, at least for a couple days. This is a safe island, and easy to drive around and explore at your leisure. A rental car can help you to see or do a few things on the island that you might not have been able to do without one.

Keep it left!
Keep in mind that Cayman is a British Island, and therefore we drive on the left side of the road. Our island motto is "stay to the left and you’ll always be right...stay to the right and there will be nothing left!" Speed limits are posted in miles per hour and vary from 25, 30, 40, and 50, but locals tend to drive much faster, or slower.

Contact information for Mr. Frank Conolly 
(345) 916-0235


----------



## suekap (Feb 7, 2008)

Are there any timeshares on the 7 mile beach side?  I think I might be better off there because I don't like to stay idle for too long.


----------



## somerville (Feb 7, 2008)

suekap said:


> Are there any timeshares on the 7 mile beach side?  I think I might be better off there because I don't like to stay idle for too long.


Coral Sands - RCI
Plantation Village - II
Seven Mile Beach Resort - II
Grand Caymanian - II


----------



## Laurie (Feb 8, 2008)

suekap, we feel the same way - we don't like to lay around on a beach or at a pool - but we were on the east end at Morritt's and didn't have any idle time during our one week stay. In fact, I would have been overjoyed to have had a second week there, both for more activities that we didn't get to, and just a bit of idle time! It depends upon what you like to do. 

And we weren't overly impressed w/the 7-mile beach side and its commercial strip-mall feel.


----------



## suekap (Feb 8, 2008)

What are some of the things you did?  Also, was it very expensive eating because there will be 6 of us?


----------



## Laurie (Feb 8, 2008)

What we did:
- snorkeled at Morritts pier almost daily, except on very windy choppy days
- walked on the beach, both directions (go left for amazing coral rocks - if you can get beyond all the trash that has washed up from cruise ships)
- Stingray City w/2 snorkel stops
- day for shopping in George Town + stopping at points on the way + beyond
- day at Rum Point
- part-day at Botanical Gardens & iguanas
- bio-luminescence kayak trip with www.caymankayaks.com

What we didn't get to, will have to wait out the 1-in-4 rule:
- snorkel at Smith Beach or Cemetary Beach (Smith Beach looked wonderful, we never even found Cemetary Beach)
- turtle farm
- Hell
- mangrove kayak trip, sunset kayak trip, moonlight kayak trip
- there's a submarine trip and a glassbottom boat trip, but we'll pass on both.

Yes, eating out is expensive - prepare yourselves for that sticker shock - but there's a range, and you can find the less expensive restaurants and seaside bars, and try to eat more lunches than dinners out. We cooked dinners in a few times, and our credit cards might wish we'd done that a few more times.


----------



## marcmuff (Feb 10, 2008)

Laurie - We're really interested in the kayak trips.  Is it easy to navigate the kayaks?  The kayaks we used in Kauai were for 2 people in a kayak..  Are these the same way.  Do you have any pictures?    

I haven't seen that luminescence since 1970 when I was in some remote place in Baja below San Felipe (Punta Finale).  It was so beautiful.

I haven't been in the Caribbean water since I went to Jamaica, many years ago, and am really looking forward to it.

I wonder if we need to make reservations for the kayak trip.  It looks like we could go any of 4 nights while we are there.

I am so excited about going.  In the past I have never been able to put a mask on my face to snorkel, but we have purchased masks and snorkels and I am determined to do this.  I'm not used to breathing through my mouth.  LOL.  Anyone have any helpful hints? 

Oh, yes, we are going to be at Morritt's Grand February 24-March 1 and my daughter and her husband are going with us.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Feb 10, 2008)

Laurie said:


> What we didn't get to, will have to wait out the 1-in-4 rule:
> 
> 
> Laurie:
> ...


----------



## Laurie (Feb 10, 2008)

marcmuff said:


> Laurie - We're really interested in the kayak trips.  Is it easy to navigate the kayaks?  The kayaks we used in Kauai were for 2 people in a kayak..  Are these the same way.  Do you have any pictures?
> 
> I haven't seen that luminescence since 1970 when I was in some remote place in Baja below San Felipe (Punta Finale).  It was so beautiful.
> 
> ...



The kayaks are 2-person kayaks, the kind without foot-pedal steering rudders. If you have no experience and are concerned, tell them and they can probably pair you up with someone who is. I am a novice and don't have that much upper-body strength. The trip was 4.5 miles, and it was a windy January day on which they'd had to cancel their sunset paddle, and they rate this trip intermediate-advanced. My co-paddler was an experienced single-kayak paddler but not experienced in navigating the double kayaks without the steering mechanism. We paddled into head winds on the way out. Yet I was fine, and we were fine. I'm sure if I could do this, most anyone can.  They give a quick navigating lesson in the beginning.

I would advise reservations in advance. They don't charge your card until you check in. If you get there and it's a bad weather report, they'd probably let you switch the day if possible.

We didn't get any pictures ... didn't bring cameras, it was pretty dark! We wished we'd tried though.

By the way, I first read about this trip in KristinB's TUG review of Morritts. I'd always wanted to do the stingray trip, which was unique and really fun, and this trip equalled that one in every way. 

As for snorkel suggestions: first wear your mask and snorkel around outside of water a few times -then floating in the pool where you can stand up. Then move to the beach in front of Morritts when the tide is low and the sea is calm, staying in shallower water at first. The snorkel boat trips provide flotation vests if you want one.


----------



## Laurie (Feb 10, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> You could also consider looking for a direct exchange on TUG's website with a fellow Tugger. There are lots of Morritts owners among TUG members. If you own something irresistable you may be able to make a deal.


Yup - this occured to me! And other exchange co's. I confess to even checking eBay for resales... though we didn't see the insides of Tortuga units while there, and might have been a bit spoiled by that 2-BR end unit at the Grand... but I sure get it why so many folks like to go every year.

And - thanks for mentioning VI, I'm googling them right now. Frankly, I wouldn't mind access to regular visits to Sea Mountain and Sea Village! We've found very few spots on earth we like enough to return to - but have been to Big Island 4x now, and we live on the east coast.


----------



## marcmuff (Feb 10, 2008)

Laurie - Thanks so much.  It sounds like these kayaks we used in Kauai.  We didn't have any problem with them.






Thanks, too, for all of your suggestions.


----------



## marcmuff (Feb 12, 2008)

We did make reservations for the bio-bay tour.  We're really getting excited.

I couldn't find in the reviews or anywhere else whether or not Morritt's had barbecue grills.  Can anyone tell me?

Thanks again for all of your suggestions.


----------



## Laurie (Feb 12, 2008)

Muriel, that's great - I'm sure you will enjoy the trip!

Yes, there were bbq grills in front of the Grand, I don't remember about Tortuga Club but all facilities are for everyone.


----------



## shorts (Feb 12, 2008)

*Grills*

There are several grills placed throughout the resort.  Some on the beach at MTC and also around the pool areas for the poolside units.  A lot of people use the grills for steaks, burgers, etc.

Enjoy your trip ... we arrive this Saturday and can't wait to get away from the cold, snow and ice! :whoopie:


----------



## marcmuff (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks, everyone.

Vicki - Are you going to be there more than a week?


----------



## shorts (Feb 15, 2008)

Muriel,

We go back home on the 23rd.  Sounds like you will be there the week after us. Packing today as we leave home around 4:30 a.m. tomorrow (Sat) for the drive to the airport.

Have a great time on your trip!  Can't wait to hit the beach with a good book.


----------



## ml855 (Feb 23, 2008)

*Help with the Grand Caymans*

Wanted this to be a new post,  posted here by accident.


----------



## marcmuff (Feb 29, 2008)

We did the bio-bay kayak trip and it was great.  We also did other boat trips the first part of the week and are glad we did because it really got rainy Wednesday p.m. and it is really windy now.

Home tomorrow.

Thanks everyone for your help!


----------

